# Resume Advice?



## RatherGolf (Nov 3, 2011)

What can I do to improve my Resume?

"Firstname" "Lastname"
"address"
"phone"
"email"

EDUCATION
University of ">>>>>>>>>" City, State
BSBA in Finance (Investments and Financial Institutions), May 2012
BSBA in Management in Information Systems (Systems Analyst), May 2012

TECHNICAL SKILLS 
Operating systems: 
•	Win 95/98/XP/VISTA/7
Languages: 
•	C, Visual Basic (MIS 210-310), MathCad (MAE 285), MatLab (MAE 285), Oracle 11g SQL (MIS 340), SAP(MIS 301)
Software: 
•	MS Office (2003/2007/2010), MS Word, MS Excel, MS PowerPoint, MS Access

EXPERIENCE
"Golf Course Resort and Conference Center" City, State
Pro-Shop Keeper, Maintenance Crew and Irrigation Specialist August 1998- Present 
• Maintained the Pro-shop and trained staff on customer service and how to manage sales operating system
•	Keep mowers in sound working condition, fixed mechanical issues on mowers, and operated three different mowers valued over $25,000 each
•	Manually watered entire golf course, pro-shop area, and driving range
•	Took initiative to repair all irrigation issues with watering system including but not limited to: Valve units, couplings, slide joints, swivel joints, Toro Heads, Nelson Heads, Quick Coupling, etc. 
•	Annual cart maintenance including adding new battery cables, checking and filling battery levels, oil and filter change, and prevent future corrosion on battery terminals

"U.S. Financial Service Company" City, State
Intern, (None Paid Position) August 2010- January 2011 
•	Duties included: Filing License certificates, preparing board room for meetings, creating lesson planners, assembling course booklets, assisted in marketing efforts, enhanced the overall design of website
•	Communicated with peers and mentors across multiple functional areas and business units to gain detailed knowledge in several different areas of Lion’s Share’s business
•	Fully understands Lion’s Shares business strategies and is capable of articulating that understanding to others. 
•	Studied financial investment skills and applied college course work to train for L&H, P&C, and Series 6 & 63 licenses

"Bar Franchise" 
City, State
Director of Operations November 2006-July 2008
•	Duties included: Managing 40 employees, conducted interviews and hired all employees, trained waiting staff, trained bartending staff, trained security staff, creating weekly schedules, contracting bands, created bar menu, setup touch screen operating system, assisted with design and layout of the establishment, worked with beverage vendors on beverage selection and test trail periods, tracked payroll and expenses, daily cash count totals and drawer totals, calculated individual sales percentages, etc. 
•	Gained valuable experience in making decisions and running profitable day to day operations

"Retail Company" 
City, State
Full-Time Stock Manager September 2003-November 2006
•	Duties included: Managing 25 employees, implementing floor semi-quarterly floor changes, following detailed instructions, maintaining unit levels in front of store, gave daily inventory figures and sales numbers to Regional Manger via conference calls, helped maintain a low SHIRK level and assist Loss prevention team, accountable for daily shipments and attaching theft prevention sensors to units 
•	Understands "Company" operating principles to include appropriate safety, security, ethics and communications guidelines
•	Learned valuable communication skills which can be applied to improving the implementation of ideas between communicational boundaries
•	Kept record and maintained inventory levels for the front of the store and the stock room
•	Managed 25 employees and lead by example on how to maintain a profitable stock room using a team environment management strategy

LEADERSHIP ACTIVITIES 
University of "______"
•	Active Member, The Society of Physics Student, 2009 – Present 
•	Active Member, Chemistry Club, 2009 – Present
•	Active Member, Chess Club, 2009 – Present
•	Active Member, Investment Club, 2009 – Present 
•	Active Member, Association for Information Systems, 2011 – Present


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

"I will be graduating in May 2012 with a double major in Finance and MIS" -- If you have a double major note is as such, don't make it look like two separate degrees on your resume.

Use consistent tense and person -- watch things like "keep" and "kept." Also, it's best to just write your first resume in first person (i.e, "I did this" versus "it was done").

Employers don't like grammatical or spelling mistakes, especially if under education you say that you have a degree -- it makes them wonder how lazy you were in class. 

Don't pad your resume with commonplace "accomplishments" or meaningless catch phrases.

"Manually watered..." -- and so has just about everyone.

"Gained valuable experience..." -- don't _say _you gained experience _show _that you did.

Spell out a term the first time you use it, then abbreviate it if you need to do so. Don't assume that an employer will understand esoteric acronyms.

Don't cut and paste.

"Fully understands Lion’s Shares business strategies and is capable of articulating that understanding to others." -- If I saw that in a resume it would go immediately into the trash. 

Again, I can scan your resume and then use a program to search the Internet to see if you have cut and pasted information. We teachers do this with student papers all the time. In college, representing someone else's words as your own gets you an "F," in the real world it loses you a job interview.

Indent bullets and use white space to your advantage/ Prospective employers usually don't want to spend time having to wade through several paragraphs of similar-looking text -- they want their eyes drawn to the important material.

Note: Large companies scan resumes and use software to check for mistakes and to search for keywords. Use a san serif font like Ariel to aid in scanning.

If you have little experience, include relevant school projects if applicable. For instance, if I was hiring someone to set up a database for me I would care less that they had taken several classes relating to database design than that they had completed a senior project where they had actually designed a working database application for a mock-up company. I would be especially impressed if they could show me the software they had written and explain how they could modify it to meet the needs of my business.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Some more things.

If your affiliation says "to present" it means that you are still active -- you don't need to also say you are an active member. However, if your affiliations are collegiate ones then you should end them with the year you graduate.

"August 2010- January 2011" "2009 – Present" -- Be consistent in the placement of dashes and consider using "to" instead.

"Intern, (None Paid Position)"

I can see how the error above could sneak in in a forum post and I'm sure there are errors in my posts here because I usually just jot down ideas and suggestions and don't spend a lot of time editing. However, you should try to catch draft errors, especially multiple ones, early on.

Finally, when asking for advice you should present a resume in pretty much the format that you would present it to an employer, not as a first draft.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it depends on where you are in your life at how you do it.

if you are just leaving school and have no real job experience then put your school stuff first.

if you have worked in proper jobs before then this goes first


----------

